
A Formally Verified Interpreter for a Shell-Like Programming Language - lainon
https://hal-univ-diderot.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal-01534747/document
======
chubot
FWIW I posted just posted a comment on lobste.rs with a preliminary comparison
to my project, [http://www.oilshell.org](http://www.oilshell.org) .

[https://lobste.rs/s/fi6lax/formally_verified_interpreter_for...](https://lobste.rs/s/fi6lax/formally_verified_interpreter_for_shell)

In short there are a bunch of similarities and similar engineering work as far
as I can tell, but I'm not done reading the paper.

The paper is from this summer, but I didn't know about it until nickpsecurity
posted it today! Hat tip to him.

